# Marsh Creek Log Jam Shit Show Story Link?



## seanwkim (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey Buzzards,

I'm looking for an online boating article that I have seen before and I can't get Google to find. I want to pass it on to a coworker who was mentioned in the background of the story. 

Last year before a MFS trip, while camped at boundary creek, a nearby camper conversed with us about a trip he had been on early season in the early 2000's were several (11ish) cats ran into a river-spanning log on marsh creek, one person was injured with a broken ankle(?) when one of the rafts ran into them while standing on said spanning log. Complete mayhem. As I remember, all ended up cutting the trip short at boundary creek, where my coworker happened to be witnessed by the storyteller at the time. The storyteller told me the web link, but after a year, my memory is getting worse.

Anybody remember the link?

Sorry to hear about the injuries, and if I'm renewing old flashbacks to those involved. It sounded like quite the misadventure to be shared.

Thanks,
Sean

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Here you go. We drove thru the mud bog in Bruce Meadows instead of doing Marsh. We were there when the shit show arrived. 

https://www.americanwhitewater.org/content/Journal/show-page/page/40/year/2006/issue/5/


----------



## seanwkim (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you carvedog! I knew the word "testosterone" was in the title, but the interwebs are flooded with that keyword. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

You are welcome. The three kayakers who came along just after they started getting some gear together were with my trip. So I kept notice of the story when I read it. Made it kind of personal you know.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Great article. I have been lucky to not encounter serious wood on three Marsh creek launches. This article is a stark reminder of the danger of what happens when there are river wide logs on Marsh Creek. It's also a reminder that waterproof radios along with a skilled kayak lead party can be invaluable.


----------



## Soup76 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank you for sharing that. Good read and reminders!


----------



## seanwkim (Mar 24, 2008)

carvedog said:


> You are welcome. The three kayakers who came along just after they started getting some gear together were with my trip. So I kept notice of the story when I read it. Made it kind of personal you know.


It's a small world for whitewater enthusiasts, totally understand!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

